# Goodbye APACHE, welcome APACHE II



## Scurdie (Aug 6, 2009)

Aberdeen Press & Journal reports today that Technip's 1979-built reel ship APACHE has gone to Finland 'for disposal', which presumably means breaking up.
There is a photograph of her successor, the 2009-built APACHE II, which is already at work in the North Sea.
http://energy.pressandjournal.co.uk/Article.aspx/1803258


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

end of a era


----------



## scottdxb (May 10, 2010)

Apache 1 is not being broken up, its in Dubai Drydocks getting some serious refit work.


----------



## Scurdie (Aug 6, 2009)

*Apache (1)*



scottdxb said:


> Apache 1 is not being broken up, its in Dubai Drydocks getting some serious refit work.


That's interesting, Scott. If she is no longer Technip's, I imagine that Technip will not wish her to re-emerge as a competing reel ship. I wonder what she will become.


----------



## Billieboy (May 18, 2009)

Scurdie said:


> That's interesting, Scott. If she is no longer Technip's, I imagine that Technip will not wish her to re-emerge as a competing reel ship. I wonder what she will become.


Superfast fibre cable layer?


----------



## JoyceW (Sep 24, 2007)

Here's a photo I took of Apache II at Invergordon in April

http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/228626/title/apache-ii/cat/518


----------

